# Barn Shopping



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

The least expensive option is one of those metal carports. Some brands have a 10-25 yr warranty! 

You can get higher sidewalls for safe headroom. The last one I purchased was 24'W x 30'L x 8'H (sidewall - center is 11'H) and cost me under *$2,500.00 installed*. That was just for the roof, then you can add dividers, either pipe rails or wood. 

Since you are in a hot area, would consider just building half solid walls and some sort of wire fence or something along the top. Make the corner where their feed is a solid wall so they can eat in peace. 

This is very easy to build as you go, as the horses could use it as a shelter just as a carport too. 

If I had to build my barn again, that is what I would use. Save the other $60,000 or so! Horses don't care if it is fancy or not. 

My barn is not anything fancy at all, but the horses love being able to enter and exit at will. Each stall has a front and a back door so no horse gets trapped and injured. The barn is inside the pasture, so they can go in or out as they choose. 

I used plywood sheets for the half walls, and 2x4 to make upper partitions. This allows a nice breeze to go through the barn. My horses stand in the stalls most afternoons. There is half doors so I can close them up if I need to (such as for feeding). 

If you use a 24'W x 30'L carport, you can put three stalls 10'x12' with a 12'x30' aisle. Or four 12'x10' stalls with a 10'x24' aisle. Or six 12'x10' stalls with no aisle. Or four 12'x15' stalls with no aisle.

Or pretty much whatever you want. Would not spend 60-70K on a horse barn for a couple of horses. 

I can fit about 120 square bales of hay in a 12'Wx12'Lx8'H stall. Maybe more if it was stacked higher.


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

I've thought about getting something like this:

https://www.wabashvalleyenterprises.com/dutch-doorhorse-barns

Not sure though. IMO that is a glorified run-in shed. Ultimately what I would really like to have is an actual barn with alley way, 3-4 horse stalls, and small tack room. Though to be honest the reason I want something nice is because my eventual goal is to train other people's horses. So I want something that looks legitimate. If I had horses only for pleasure I would definitely entertain something like @AnitaAnne mentioned. Horses care only about having someplace to go during bad/harsh weather. Literally everything else is for our enjoyment/convenience.


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

@AnitaAnne The metal carports were one of my first thoughts because one of the houses my mom was looking at originally had one installed for their two Paso Finos and when that house sold before my mom got an offer in I asked our realtor for the info on where they go theirs (she was their realtor when they originally bought the house) and they bought it from a local source for *$10,000*! All it was was a run in (not big enough for stalls to be added on) with an enclosed feed room attached. No floor or anything. I checked other buildings at the same company (the only one in town dealing in the metal carports and portable sheds) and none of the horse-sized carports/sheds that I could even do anything with are below 10k. For that price I'd rather go with one of the wooden barns from Horizon that already have the stalls built for only a couple thousand more. I may try other non-local companies (I think I've seen a couple in passing on Google searches in TX and AZ that deliver to NM) that may have lower prices that are more mass-market than that ridiculously over priced local company.

My hope is to get at least a 3 stall barn with at least one removable partition in the stalls (or a larger 14x14 stall), an enclosed tack/feed area, separate hay storage (which could go in a separate cheaper shed as well I suppose), and a wash rack (that I could build by myself though if I couldn't get it added onto the barn). That's my ideal situation but if I get that...who knows at this point.

My other idea was to do something like this with a run in shed and just attach gates and then fence in a larger paddock/corral-type area around the shed so they can be confined to a smaller area if I do not want to give them the run of the entire property. That seems fairly airy but still weather proof enough that they would have plenty of shelter to get out of the wind and rain (and _sometimes_ snow!).


----------



## gnpenning (Aug 19, 2017)

Be careful of drive thru builders. You will have no recourse if there is a problem. Mixed results on this. 

A couple thoughts. Make sure your building location is not the lowest spot but is high with good enough drainage that that transition in spring when your snow is melting you can get in and out and so can your horses with out pulling shoes off . 

I like to have at least two foot eaves . This will help keep rain and snow away from the building. You could have it wood framed then. 

How close is water and power. Draining hoses all winter and running extension cords for tank heaters and light gets old fast. 

Position the barn so you can rotate pasture areas easily from paddocks or runs. I like the wagon wheel type of layout. 

I love combination of hydrants close to the auto waters with a shut off underground going to the auto waters. This way if you have a water issue you can set a tank and plug in a heater with out running extension cords or hoses. Cost is very minimal if you're running power and water all ready. Plus you can run sprinklers for the hydrants. 

Not sure if you have had goats before, they like to get up on high spots. This will include someone's new car or truck. Told a friend this who was getting goats. It only got on the top of her truck once before it was gone. Remember they will eat everything including the weatherstrip and moulding on anything. Best to keep them penned. 

Good luck and your mom is a good lady helping you out.


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

I ended up finding a local company up in northern NM (about 300mi from us) that has some decently priced prefab run in structures with attached feed/tack rooms. I think that might be the route we go and then we'll fence in a smaller paddock area to the run in for containment when the animals aren't out grazing. I am going to add on a covered wash rack/grooming area to the side as well, and I'm still thinking about adding on more overhead coverage onto the run in to protect from rain and sun.

I'm still not sure what we may do water-wise, but I did find an automatic waterer option from Classic Equine that utilizes a hose rather than having to connect to a water line. Thankfully it is warm enough here most of the time I do not need a heated unit and our frost line is only a couple inches below the surface so it is easy to bury things and not have them freeze. Eventually I'd like to have some electrical lines put in, but in the mean time I've seen several people in this area set up small solar powered units that power these types of small barns so we may go with that for now.

I think we've finalized fencing plans, and I've set up a plan on how to feed goats and horse separately so that everybody gets what they need, as well as giving the goats plenty of play areas and things to do. My husband grew up on a farm with goats, etc. so he is very familiar with them and their antics! 

I think I've got a good base plan now to hand over to my mom once she closes on the house. I think she is going to remodel the bathrooms first and then she's got to put in a french drain for some erosion control, so the barn is Project #3 on the list. Hopefully it can be started sometime next spring.

Thanks for the ideas everyone!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Can I offer two more thoughts to consider....

https://www.tuffshed.com/products/#/details/Premier Loafing Shed
I priced based on a Alberqueqe, NM zip code...guessed on a location in the state.
Follow the links but a "built on your land" installed price for a 12'x32'x10'12" high with painted siding was $7962.
Walls are wood studding 16" on center.
Special siding like T1-11, but it has a adhered barrier product that helps repel heat or keep in heat as needed.
I know by me they are rated for over 150 mph hurricane force winds...
Many, many options and they go up quickly...like a day or two.
As fancy or simple and plain you want...you make your choices will also dictate the price.
{I have a 24x30 garage from them and am overjoyed with it. A great place to store my hay, and extras besides housing the car and when needed from storms, the farm tractor.
The company was wonderful to work with...
Because I have a garage I needed a slab and permits...most doing "sheds" don't.
Either way, this company can do all of your permitting, concrete work and such if you want or they can do as little as needed too...no pressure sales. Built in factory to exact specifications but comes in sections that are assembled at your home, then finishing touches or paint and such done on site.

I also made a "barn" design with a slightly different model of 2 stalls with doors and windows for cross ventilation, along with a end door and window for small tack/feed room...$8148.90 installed...just add your sales tax. 
You customize locations of those doors and windows to meet your needs when you draw the floor plan..
With a 2x4 wall construction your "stalls" can be made from wood and easily configured no matter what building you choose.. 
Very easy to nail and finish insides too...
https://www.tuffshed.com/products/#/configurator/Premier Ranch
Clicking along tabs or along the details section on the page top give you all the common options..you can get as much done or as little so you can complete it yourself...

Personally I would_* not*_ do a metal building, period. 
They _are_ to darn hot inside and dangerous with sheet metal. 
Horses just don't mix well with sheet metal for safety reasons. 
The construction then leaves much to be desired when you need to make walls and secure them...
Secure them to what? A hollow thin metal upright placed ridiculous distances apart...
I just _would not _do it this way. 
I did the legwork, to the last penny the cost for making a safe barn for my horses...
In the Florida climate of intense heat and sun, no...lots of people have them..._not me!_

Look into pole barns too...they also work well and can offer all you need easily and even once up can be added onto very easily and economically...

Just some other options many do not realize exist... :grin:
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

@horselovinguy That first one was actually similar to what I was looking at; there is a dealer up NE of ABQ who does the WeatherKing and the one I think we might go with is this one. The 12x32 is about $7900 and includes the gates and everything. They have some other pole-barn type structures as well. For delivery and install down here I'm guessing it would tack on another $500-$800. My mom just paid the movers to get her stuff from ABQ to here and it was $3000! But from what I was seeing on delivery estimates for the sheds it's not as ridiculously high as what the movers are charging for people's belongings!

I am still torn on the wood vs metal. I know metal has some serious downsides, as does wood, and I don't know if there's a good middleground I could reach. Maybe just a metal roof on the structure (like the one I linked to above)? Or maybe a larger metal carport over the structure to help extend its life? The biggest problem we face here is that we get no rain and just dry heat for months upon months and then literally overnight the weather will change and we'll get weeks upon weeks of heavy downpours. Add in extreme temperature changes (100 degrees during the day dropping to around 60 degrees at night) and it can cause some wear and tear on building materials. The current structure on the property has to have only been there for about 3-4 years (_maybe_ the full five) as the house was custom built only five years ago and it (as in the lean to structure thingy) is in horrible condition from weather damage. I don't know if it's just the wood they chose or poor upkeep or what. I do love wood and it's classic look though...I have seen some really cool adobe barns out here but I'm betting those are expensive to put together and they have to have a metal roof or they'll leak. They are unique though!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Check the stud spacing on those weather-king buildings....
Delivery of a "shed" should _*not*_ be costing you extra...there are dealers for that brand in near every city in the country...
I know for me Tuff-Shed did not charge a delivery or installation fee...
From the factory to me was around 80 miles I think....
My structure {garage} was designed to be assembled in panel sections...my building was up in about 2 hours, yes hours.. with a crew working on it... 
It took time to do all the actual siding installations, window/door cutting, painting of, roofing installed, roll-up door installed.... mine was totally complete in 3 days.
One thing to make sure of is that a delivery truck would be very long and extra wide...make sure the land is accessible for the turning radius of such a vehicle to place that barn where you want it.
You need minimum of 16' wide entry gates for a truck that size to come in safely...then about 60' straight-aways to your location minimum...pickup truck and a looong trailer but turning radius is lousy on them. 

As for the roof...
I have a metal roof on my pole barn...
My rafters are 12' high then add the roof line above that....
I can only tell you it is terribly noisy when it rains hard at all.
Mine also has a center roof vent, known as a ridge vent, when it rains hard with wind it can let water get to the floor below...not a problem for me but for some it could be.
I wish, seriously would do over...adding another layer of plywood or sprayed on insulation they now offer to quiet the intense noise when it pours here and to keep some heat out...
Otherwise I love the roof system we chose. It is up now 8 years and looks as good and true to color today as the day it went up.
My barn is a pole barn...technically pole barns are "not-permanent" construction. :icon_rolleyes: promise, I am _*not *_taking that monster down, ever!! 
My barn is 36' wide x 42' long and I wish I had gone another 10' in length...that would of allowed me separate space for food and keeping of miscellaneous items like wheel barrows. My tack is always kept in the A/C house utility room.
I have 1 line of stalls, then use the overhang area for weather protection, shade and sleep/rest area for my horses as they come and go at will from it.
My barn has no electric in it _{my choice}_ although I have spotlights off my garage that fully light it up if I need. 
I also have brought electricity free-standing next to my fence-line so I can use power equipment as I need or want.
Water is also not "in" my barn but on a free standing spigot next to the barn...done so my barn keeps temporary building status and is not taxed for structures. Since we don't have deep-freezing weather I don't have those worries of buried hydrants needed.. :wink:
Just a few more ideas of what I've found works great or wish there was a "do-over" button for tweaking... :wink:

Enjoy the process of finding it, ordering it, watching it arrive and dreams coming true....
Take pictures!!
Please share those pictures when dreams become reality. :wink:
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

Thank you for the info! Installation is definitely included in the prices listed; I do not know if they charge a delivery fee or not. I couldn't find anything listed about delivery on their website. But I know that some places have a max delivery radius and then will charge per mile outside of that radius. This is actually the closest Weatherking dealer to us that I've found (there was one only 50mi from us but they are no longer in business), although there is one in Tucson but they charge a fairly high delivery fee outside of their area and if the one in ABQ does not charge a delivery fee and/or charges a lower delivery fee I think it would still probably be cheaper.

I thought about the spray foam for insulation. The structure that is on the property now has it, although it was done VERY poorly and looks hideous. I definitely want to do some form of lighting out there for safety reasons due to the amount of wildlife in the area but more importantly for the high likelihood of having to evacuate for a wildfire (possibly in the middle of the night) and the barn is not near enough to the house to take in that light (and being in a rural area there is no light pollution to work off of either). And I'd like to get at least one water spigot in for bathing, filling buckets (although I am determined to get an automatic waterer of some sort because my least favorite barn chore is filling buckets) and for fire safety.

My mom just got a closing date of October 16th. I'm hoping to get started on this project in spring of next year. The first step will be updating the fencing and getting rid of the barbed strands the old owners had going across the top and putting in electric strips instead, and then removing that old lean to thing they have now, and then clearing out the landscape a bit and leveling the ground and then I think it will be time to start talking to the barn guys!


----------

